# Gurkha cuban legacy Cigar Review - Decent - Not Fabulous



## joncaputo

Prelight draw was good. It has a nice earthy flavor. The first third of the cigar was starting to impress me. It was almost a full body flavor. It ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha cuban legacy Cigar Review - Decent - Not Fabulous


----------

